# Just got isosolut!



## jelladian82 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just got my Isosolut from research stop and I took it and man that tasted nastyyyyyyy, I don't know how I am gonna be able to take this for another 5 months. I was on the manpower caps for about a little more than a week but i felt like it was bunk to be honest, My lips never really got that dry and I was taking 40mg a day. I have done an accutane cycle in my teens a while ago, it was 20mg a day and i remember that my lips were incredibly chapped! If anybody has any suggestions for stomaching this down please let me know.


----------



## Easterbunny (Jun 14, 2013)

Did it work? Did you get used to the taste? Just wondering, was thinking of trying there's myself.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, RS Accutane tastes like paint thinner but it worked for me. Just chase it with some juice.


----------



## Easterbunny (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome! I sent an email an asked if they could ship to p.o. Box an they sent back about 20 mins later. Yes. Finally gonna get something that works bc oral anti-biotics, b-5, benzoyl, clearisill, nothing has. Been off tren-test about 2 months now an still not clear. Never had acne bad before but hey, it is the chance I take.


----------



## diggy_ (Jun 16, 2013)

put the liquid in an empty cap before administering


----------



## Kann (Apr 14, 2017)

How much did you take of the rs accutane daily and for how long? When did you see results


----------

